# 29er...



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

erst mal hallo nochmal,
ich war ne weile offline bedingt durch krankheit und umzugsstress, aber nun bin ich endlich wieder unter den lebenden.
und hab auch prompt vorige woche wieder auf'm bike gesessen.  allerdings nicht auf meinen, das war bei rotwild wegen bläschen am lack, sondern auf einem 29er von niner. 
mein mann hat sich eins aufgebaut, ein carbon-hardtail und ist total begeistert. was mich ja wundert, schließlich war er früher bmx fahrer und er hat's technisch echt drauf.
ich bin nämlich auf das rad und war sehr skeptisch, allein schon wegen der optik, es war ein langweilig weißes fully.  aber nach 5km im geschwindigkeitsrausch war ich echt platt, für technische banausen wie meine eine ist das ja wie gemacht! ich hab da wurzeln weggebügelt, bin durch tiefe löcher durch, also echt wow! 
aber genau das ist der punkt: wenn ich mir so ein bike hole, kommt es mir vor, als würde ich endgültig vor der technik resignieren... 
ich hab nun beschlossen, meinen hirsch noch weiterzufahren, das ist allein schon eine optische entscheidung und nächstes jahr mal zu gucken, was der markt so hergibt. *zeitschindenwill* 
habt ihr schon mal einen 29er gefahren? wie sind eure empfindungen zu dem thema?
@trek, du musst nicht darauf antworten.


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch schon mal probeweise auf einem 29er gesessen (auch ein Niner). Die Bikes gehen wirklich ab, das ist kein Märchen der Bike-Bravos, sondern Tatsache. Durch die großen Laufräder wird das Rad eben extrem laufruhig, und auf Hindernisse läuft man nicht auf, sondern rollt geschmeidig drüber. Wenn man mit viel Speed und Spaß flowige Trails fahren will imho bestimmt eine lohnende Investition.

Ich werde mir in nächster Zeit trotzdem keins holen, obwohl es mir doch ein bisschen im Kopf rumschwirrt weil:
- ich lieber meine Technik verbessern will, als mittels "Material" mehr und schneller zu fahren
- ich das Gefühl haben, dass 29er mehr was für flowige Highspeed-Strecken sind, als für verwinkelte Technik-Abfahrten
- und weil genau diese technischen, verblockten Trails das sind, was mir am meisten Spaß macht, und wo ich üben will... wenn ich mir nun ein 29er hole, das alle Schwierigkeiten einfach platt bügelt, bleibt ja die Herausforderung aus, und damit auch irgendwie der Spaß und die Freude, wenn man's geschafft hat
- die ganze Geschichte in Europa noch nicht "in" genug ist, so dass man noch Probleme hat, an eine nennenswerte Auswahl vernünftiger, preiswerter Teile ranzukommen (ich kaufe Teile auch ganz gerne mal gebraucht oder als OEM-Neuware)

Irgendwie sind meine Gedanken zu 29ern also ziemlich ähnlich zu deinen... nur, dass meine Entscheidung zumindest für die nächsten paar Jahre schon gefallen ist - dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Wie macht es sich denn bergauf, wenn es steiler wird, und wie ist es, wenn die Kurven enger werden? Habt ihr das schon testen können?


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie macht es sich denn bergauf, wenn es steiler wird, und wie ist es, wenn die Kurven enger werden? Habt ihr das schon testen können?


Genau das sind die Probleme
Konnte ein 29er Gary Fisher Fully im Sommer in USA testen.
Runter auf flowigen trails - die es dort zu hauf gibt - super affengeil.
Rollt über Baumstämme , bei denen ich mit meinem 26er erst 2x hinschau und mich dann trau. In der Ebene volles rennradgefühl
ABER. Enge Kurven für mich zumindest unmöglich und wenn's bergauf steiler wird steigt das Vorderrad viel viel schneller.
Naja und in meiner rahmengrösse schaust einfach beschissen aus (16/17zoll)


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2010)

Dass das Vorderrad schnell steigt habe ich nicht unbedingt gemerkt. Aber ich bin auch keine wirklich steile Rampe mit dem Niner gefahren. Ich denke, das könnte auch ein allgemeines Geometrie-Problem sein... schließlich gibt es auch genug 26-Zöller, die auch nicht gut klettern. 
Das Kurvenverhalten hat mich allerdings auch ein bisschen gestört. Deswegen denke ich ja auch, dass sich 29er nur bedingt für verwinkelte Trails taugen. Außerdem lässt man beim Antreten und bei Tempowechseln doch relativ viel Kraft, weil so ein "Riesenrad" doch etwas träger ist, als ich das von meinen normalen Mtbs gewohnt bin. Das könnte man aber sicher durch eine passendere Übersetzung ausgleichen... einfach statt einer 11-32er Kassette eine 11-36er draufschrauben, dann sollte es sich schon wieder einfacher beschleunigen lassen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mir die Teile in Riva beim BIKE-Festival angeschaut. Ab Rahmengröße 18" geht´s ja, aber darunter?!    Auch die Vorteile (Hindernisse überwinden) überzeugen mich nicht wirklich, auch wenn viel getan wird, um die Teile zu pushen. Ich mag wendige und agile Bikes, zum Geradeausfahren habe ich meine Rennräder. 

Hat jemand Trek festgebunden? Zu ihrem eigenen Schutz? Oooohhhmmm...


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Dann ist es also eher für gemütliche oder flotte WAB-Touren


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab das vorderrad nicht hochgekriegt und ich bin einige rampen hier hochgefahren. selbst mein mann hat das nur mit ordentlich kraft hingekriegt.
also spitzkehren könnte ich damit nicht fahren, könnte ich aber so oder so nicht. 
ansonsten ist es wendiger als ich zunächst dachte. wir haben hier viele enge trails mit engen kurven, das ging echt gut. an manchen stellen sogar besser, weil das rad nicht so zappelt wie mein rotwild. 
ich weiß jetzt gar nicht, was ein 18" rahmen ist, das niner hatte einen L-rahmen und sah von der form her noch einigermaßen gut aus. aber wirklich anfreunden kann ich mich nicht damit. 
das carbon hardtail sieht auf jeden fall besser aus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

18" ist was für Große. Ich z.B. bin 173cm lang und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83-86cm (je nach Messverfahren  ) - mir sind 18"-Rahmen zu groß bzw. zu lang.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

ah, meine daten sind ähnlich... das wär ja schon riesig dann.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2010)

Und in der Größe sieht´s dann fast schon wieder aus wie ein 26"er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (18. Oktober 2010)

:d


----------



## Sickgirl (18. Oktober 2010)

Und so bescheiden sieht es in 15" aus;


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Ein Kinderrad für kleine Große.


----------



## karmakiller (18. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> 18" ist was für Große. Ich z.B. bin 173cm lang und habe eine Schrittlänge von 83-86cm (je nach Messverfahren  ) - mir sind 18"-Rahmen zu groß bzw. zu lang.




das kann man so nicht verallgemeinern:
ich bin 175cm mit 86 cm Schrittlänge und fahre einen 19"-Rahmen 

ich finde die Vorteile der 29er auch interessant, könnte ich mir als Zweitbike oder Winterbike durchaus vorstellen 
ich bin aber noch keins gefahren


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2010)

Drum sag ich ja: "bzw zu lang".  
Kommt natürlich auch auf dein Einsatzzweck an.


----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2010)

ich wollt grad fragen, ob´s die dann mit Trittleiter gibt für die kleinen Großen 


> von *Bergradlerin  *
> Ein Kinderrad für kleine Große.



für 155 cm Körpergröße und 70 cm Schrittlänge , da muss ich wohl beim 26" er bleiben - Wie das wohl aussieht, wenn ich neben einem 29"er herfahre  ....
ha, geht ja gar nicht, sieht keiner, fahr ja hinterher 

_Wo kämen wir hin, wenn alle sagten:Wo kämen wir hin? Und niemand ginge, um einmal zu schauen, wohin man käme, wenn man ginge.
(Kurt Marti)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (18. Oktober 2010)

boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa- neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Oje, Trek hat den Fred gefunden!


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Oktober 2010)

ging aber noch verhältnismäßig bescheiden aus.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich ist alles okay mit ihr?!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

..... bin immer noch im schock zustand , ich zittere und phantasiere , habe magenkrämpfe und durchfall .... aber sonst alle s fit


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Auch dafür gibt´s Fachleute und Medikamente, liebe Trek...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

......


----------



## Mitglied (19. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin, ich bitte diese Spamposts zu löschen!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich soll meinen eigenen Spam löschen?!  
Oje... Wie weit ist es gekommen...  
Ich gelobe Besserung.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

kicher - das hatten wir doch schon zur genüge .... solange man nicht im 29er postet(das ertragen die feinfühligen seelen nicht, ich weiss) , herrscht demokratie - das heisst : MEINUNGSFREIHEIT !!!!!!!! eine negative äusserung hat NICHTS mit spam zu tun !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (19. Oktober 2010)

Grund- und sinnloses Schubladendenken verbunden mit uninformierten enghorizontigem Miesmachen hat nichts mit für eine Meinung einstehen zu tun. Neudeutsch nenn sich das haten.
Und Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere; das macht es nur noch alberner und verstärkt die Aussage kein bißchen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

*Hey?!?!* 

Gleisch werd isch böse!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

...so kennen wir ihn !!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2010)

Du bist auch friedlich, sonst...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

------


----------



## Veloce (19. Oktober 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Dass das Vorderrad schnell steigt habe ich nicht unbedingt gemerkt. Aber ich bin auch keine wirklich steile Rampe mit dem Niner gefahren. Ich denke, das könnte auch ein allgemeines Geometrie-Problem sein... schließlich gibt es auch genug 26-Zöller, die auch nicht gut klettern.
> Das Kurvenverhalten hat mich allerdings auch ein bisschen gestört. Deswegen denke ich ja auch, dass sich 29er nur bedingt für verwinkelte Trails taugen. Außerdem lässt man beim Antreten und bei Tempowechseln doch relativ viel Kraft, weil so ein "Riesenrad" doch etwas träger ist, als ich das von meinen normalen Mtbs gewohnt bin. Das könnte man aber sicher durch eine passendere Übersetzung ausgleichen... einfach statt einer 11-32er Kassette eine 11-36er draufschrauben, dann sollte es sich schon wieder einfacher beschleunigen lassen.



Die 28" Räder sind  deutlich träger zu beschleunigen und können in
Punkto Wendigkeit und Agilität konstruktiv bedingt nie an ein 26" Rad
rankommen .Da mich gerade technische Trails reizen ist so ein träges Geschoß für mich uninteressant .  Auch die Laufräder können nicht so stabil wie 26" gebaut werden . 
Für kleinere Menschen ergibt sich bei den 28" Laufrädern auch wieder eine ungünstige
Rahmengeometrie mit nachteiligem Fahrverhalten .
Wenn größere Räder dann ziehe  ich  pure   Querfeldeinradtechnik vor


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe bei einem meiner Rennräder das Problem, dass ich mit der Fußspitze an den Reifen stoße, wenn ich einlenke. Wenn das bei 29ern auch so wäre...    Müsste man ausprobieren. Aber für mich sprechen viele Argumente gegen große Räder - bin allerdings auch dafür aufgeschlossen, wenn jemand anderer Meinung ist. Rennen werden ja z.B. vom Bulls-Team damit genug gewonnen...


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

...ich bewundere eure toleranz - mein´ich ganz ehrlich ... bin ansonsten eig. echt ein unkomplizierter mensch , der (fast) alles toleriert und denkt : mach mal - wenns dir spass macht .. aber bei ninern seh´ich rot . da krieg ich echt schaum vor den mund - is ansch. eine psychose ...
.-.-.-.-.-.-.-.-..--.-.


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

och, Trek, so eine Psychose geht auch wieder vorbei, versprochen 
Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Monaten auch noch eine Psychose wegen Carbon-Mountainbikes. Jetzt hab ich selbst eins im Keller stehen  


Vielleicht baut Nicolai ja demnächst auch mal ein 29er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

..man glaubt es kaum , sie tun es schon - hatte schon heulflashes deswegen - sowas grottenhässliche s ..... hab keine hoffnung , dass ich heilung erfahre !!


----------



## scylla (20. Oktober 2010)

nicht mal, wenn's grün eloxiert wäre?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

nein --- nicht mal dann .... rigorosest nein !!!  nicht mal, wenn man mir eins gibt und noch 500 euro drauflegt . niemals nicht !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Wer bietet mehr?


----------



## Veloce (20. Oktober 2010)

He he he gaaaanz ruhig . Hass kostet immer viel Energie die  nicht nach vorne bringt . Ich muß mich als Händlerin und Meisterin mit Einigem befassen darunter auch Technik die mir nicht gefällt . Aber es ist immer ein Gewinn und etwas Neues zu lernen macht Spaß und kompetenter . 
Jeder Radtyp hat wie ein Werkzeug seinen Einsatzbereich .
Nur bei Hollandrädern krieg selbst  ich gelegentlich auch mal das Haßfunkeln .


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7677119"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Nur bei Hollandrädern krieg selbst  ich gelegentlich auch mal das Haßfunkeln .



Nö!?    So ein richtig schönes altes... Mensch, das ist Kult!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. Oktober 2010)

> Die 28" Räder sind deutlich träger zu beschleunigen und können in
> Punkto Wendigkeit und Agilität konstruktiv bedingt nie an ein 26" Rad
> rankommen .Da mich gerade technische Trails reizen ist so ein träges Geschoß für mich uninteressant . Auch die Laufräder können nicht so stabil wie 26" gebaut werden .
> Für kleinere Menschen ergibt sich bei den 28" Laufrädern auch wieder eine ungünstige
> ...




Die theoretischen Nachteile und Vorteile sind bekannt 
Ich kann mir aber nur schwer vorstellen, daß du so schwer bist, daß ein etwas größeres instabileres Laufrad irgendwie zu einem Nachteil reicht
Immerhin sind die meisten 29er Fahrer ja eher Leute mit 1,85 aufwärts, und die wiegen auch sehr oft mal mehr als 0,1 Tonnen da gibts scheinbar auch keine Probleme.



> Vielleicht baut Nicolai ja demnächst auch mal ein 29er?



Gibt es doch schon lange, siehe das gepostete Foto in dem Beitrag in Post 11. Ab 2011 übrigens auch ohne Aufpreis beim Argon




> Wenn größere Räder dann ziehe ich pure Querfeldeinradtechnik vor



ok.



> Für kleinere Menschen ergibt sich bei den 28" Laufrädern auch wieder eine ungünstige
> Rahmengeometrie mit nachteiligem Fahrverhalten .



Aha, was jetzt


----------



## Veloce (20. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Nö!?    So ein richtig schönes altes... Mensch, das ist Kult!



Yepp, deswegen schick ich sie alle nach Holland


----------



## Veloce (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei kleineren Rahmen und 28" Rädern muß der Lenkwinkel flacher  sein damit trotz kürzerem Oberrohr genug Fußfreiheit zum Lenken besteht.
Ein flacher Lenkwinkel wirkt sich nachteilig auf die Agilität des Rahmens  aus . Das Gleiche gilt für einen längeren Radstand.
Es ist einfach eine Frage des Einsatzbereiches und der geeigneten Körpergröße .
Die Fahreigenschaften von 28" und 26" Rädern sind durchaus nicht nur theoretisch unterschiedlich 
Auch wenn es durchaus möglich ist für schwerere Kaliber stabile Laufräder zu bauen ist bei gleicher Bauart das 26" das stabilere .


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich sag jetzt mal nix sondern zeige nur mal ein paar Bilder von "drüben"



Nikolei schrieb:


> Herbst is...
> 
> Mehr Worte und Bilder werd i mal bei Gelegenheit in einen gscheiten Blogeintrag auf http://www.velosophism.com reinhämmern...


----------



## Jocki (21. Oktober 2010)

Erschlagt mich meintewegen virtuell, wenn ich hier mal als Vertreter des anderen Geschlechts die Stimme erhebe aber zum Thema 29er möchte ich was loswerden. Wenn ich (174cm groß/klein?) auf einem 29er sitze fühlt sich das genauso an, wie als kleiner Junge auf meinem geliebten BMX. Die Fahrstabilität und dieses Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen als obendrauf ist genauso wie damals und fühlt sich genial an, schafft Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Ich hab da quasi meine Kindheit wiedergefunden.






bin schon wieder weg


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube, so fühle ich mich auf meinem Dirtbike...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

....LOL ......... ellen , in deiner forenwelt freu´n sich sicher ganz viele grosse menschen über diese entzückenden bilder ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt. Auch mir wären die Rahmen im Verhältnis zu den Laufrädern zu klein - und ich bin 173cm groß! So ab einer Größe von 180cm passt es besser. Nichts für ungut, aber mir gefällt es eben nicht. Bin vielleicht einfach zu sehr an 26" gewöhnt...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

...ich sag ja immer - und das jetzt mal ganz "ernst" - die optik macht halt viel aus .29er seh´n fast immer disharmonisch aus .jeder ,den ich mtb mässig kenne und mit dem ich fahre , sieht das so . 
aber es soll eben bei allem ausnahmen geben - seis drum .-


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Erschlagt mich meintewegen virtuell, wenn ich hier mal als Vertreter des anderen Geschlechts die Stimme erhebe aber zum Thema 29er möchte ich was loswerden. Wenn ich (174cm groß/klein?) auf einem 29er sitze fühlt sich das genauso an, wie als kleiner Junge auf meinem geliebten BMX. Die Fahrstabilität und dieses Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen als obendrauf ist genauso wie damals und fühlt sich genial an, schafft Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Ich hab da quasi meine Kindheit wiedergefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Von mir aus kannste bleiben  Das sind Infos zum 29er, die ich echt interessant finde  Genau wie die Bilder von Ellen  
Das ganze Hässlichodernichtgezerre sollte eigententlich gegessen sein und jetzt sollten viel mehr Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten kommen, die diese Spezies schon ausgiebig getestet haben, oder eins besitzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2010)

@ barbarissima: genau.

@ trek: das sei dir unbenommen und über die optik mag man streiten. das gilt aber auch für alle anderen spielarten des bikens.ich frage mich aber, was dir so angst macht, dass du so darüber schreibst. deine signatur stösst mir noch immer sauer auf. ein "richtiges" bike hat nichts mit der laufradgröße zu tun, gar nichts.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

Wir könnten ja einen Friedens-Deal machen: Trek löscht ihre Signatur und wir alle lassen jeden Biker/jede Bikerin nach seiner/ihrer Fasson glücklich werden! Wäre doch was?!  

(Ich hab früher auch immer über die Bikeparkfraktion abgelästert, deren Anliegen ich so gar nicht verstanden habe...  )


----------



## oli_muenchen (21. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre doch mal ein Wort


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

...


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

Komm, Trek! Gib Dir einen Ruck!


----------



## ghostmoni (21. Oktober 2010)

Mh, irgendwie finde ich, es geht zu weit, jemanden dazu bringen zu wollen, seine Signatur zu ändern, wenn sie augenscheinlich niemanden persönlich angreift, sondern einfach nur die Meinung ihres Besitzers kund tut. 
Wenn Trek in der Signatur stehen hätte: "Ich könnt  :kotz:, wenn ich ein Kona sehe" würde mich das jetzt auch nicht stören. Und ich liebe meins


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

eben . ich greife niemanden an - lediglich tote gegenstände - nämlich 28 zoll fahrräder mit dicken reifen ! ichwerde einen teufel tun , das in der sig . zu löschen .das ist meine feste überzeugung .ob ellen das sauer aufstösst , lässt mich realtiv kalt.. ich habe auch nicht "richtiges" bike geschrieben , sondern MTB ! das  ist für ich ein grosser unterschied !! in diesem sinne - allen einne schönen abend. p.s. jeder darf doch die unterschiedlichsten dinge nicht mögen , das ei doch jedem erlaubt !!! wenn man fan von etwas ist , darf man das ja auch "raushängen" lassen und keinen störts !


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, isjagut... War einen Versuch wert.


----------



## apoptygma (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich brech das für mich einfach aufs Wesentliche (für mich) runter.

Ich würde mich niemals auf so einen potthässlichen Haufen setzen ;-)

Da könnte dat Teil von allein fahren, gleichzeitig Kaffee kochen und meine Wäsche waschen. 

Aber wer damit fahren will, um Himmels willen, soller, auslachen darf ich aber noch oder? 

War Spass....ich mag Sie auch nicht, das hat aber absolut, und nur und überhaupt was mit der disharmonischen Optik zu tun (davon gibts aber auch genug 26er phantasievoll geschwungene Gruselkisten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme den Thread jetzt mal wieder aus meiner Aboliste raus. Hier werden wohl doch nur wieder persönliche Befindlichkeiten diskutiert  Schade eigentlich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde die 29er ja durchaus interessant... Wäre ich nicht so klein, würde ich damit schonmal liebäugeln, aber bei Rahmengröße S, nein das geht wirklich mal gar überhaupt nicht. Aber gerade bei ganz großen Rahmen (XL) sieht so ein 29er doch wieder sehr ausgewogen aus...
Fahren würde ich trotzdem ganz gern mal eines. Um mal den Unterschied zu bemerken.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Oktober 2010)

nun, rad fahren kann man, oder man kann es nicht. es soll ja auch radfahrer geben, die selbst mit stützrädern zur seite umfallen ... aber das ist ja nicht das thema hier. 

schreit laut auf, falls euch das WAB genug ist:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10398838"]http://vimeo.com/10398838[/ame]


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nun, rad fahren kann man, oder man kann es nicht.



Nein! Radfahren "können" ist in erster Linie Training - kein CC-Profi kommt mit Talent allein aus. Das Techniktraining beansprucht die Zeit auf dem MTB, Kondition wird idR mit dem Rennrad gebolzt. Von Downhillern will ich gar nicht reden...

Davon abgesehen: Ja, ab Rahmenhöhe 19" würde ich mir 29er auch mal vornehmen. Es gibt ja kaum eine MTB-Art, die nicht in meinem Keller steht: Vom CC-Hardtail und Dirtbike über Fully und Enduro bis hin zum Downhiller/Freerider. Von daher fehlte eigentlich schon noch eines. Mindestens...


----------



## x-rossi (21. Oktober 2010)

du darfst deinen geist nicht verschließen! niemals!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

...naja , es gibt sicher genügend dinge , bei denen ist es besser , sich zu verschliessen ...oder so : die kein mensch braucht ....
aber nu is auch gut . bin´s auch leid . kann mich nur nie am riemen reissen , wenn ich irgendwo einen neuen fred über die gruseldinger entdecke - ist wie ein innerer zwang.... gut´nacht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## teatimetom (21. Oktober 2010)

du bist es wirklich leid die 20 niner menschen zu bekehren ? 
sollte ich eigentlich in meine signatur schreiben


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

...naja - man wird müde ... und ja , die 2 hände voll - sollen sie  doch machen .... fällt ja kaum auf ... minderheiten halt ..


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> eben . ich greife niemanden an - lediglich tote gegenstände - nämlich 28 zoll fahrräder mit dicken reifen ! ich werde einen teufel tun , das in der sig . zu löschen .das ist meine feste überzeugung .ob ellen das sauer aufstösst , lässt mich realtiv kalt.. ich habe auch nicht "richtiges" bike geschrieben , sondern MTB ! das  ist für ich ein grosser unterschied !! in diesem sinne - allen einne schönen abend. p.s. jeder darf doch die unterschiedlichsten dinge nicht mögen , das ei doch jedem erlaubt !!! wenn man fan von etwas ist , darf man das ja auch "raushängen" lassen und keinen störts !



doch, du greifst pauschal die 29er fahrerinnen und fahrer an, weil sie zu der "minderheit" gehören, die 29er mountainbikes als das nutzen, was sie sind: als mountainbikes. ich habe gar kein problem damit, dass du ein problem mit 29ern hast, aber ich finde es anmaßend, zu schreiben _auch , wenn es minderheiten gibt , die das zu glauben scheinen ... _

mit dem ersten teil des satzes kann ich leben, nicht mit dem zweiten.

und zum thema zurück:

ich kenne mittlerweile einige 29er fahrerinnen und fahrer, die alle berichten, dass die traktion besser ist, dass man steilere berge rauf kommt, als mit einem 26er, dass es laufruhiger ist und dass die überschlagsgefahr geringer ist. und: nein, man stösst nicht mit dem fuß an, auch kleine fahrerinnen nicht, und: ja, 29er sehen in größen kleiner 18" ungewöhnlich aus. 29er sind etwas teurer und etwas schwerer, aber - wenn die gut gemacht sind - auch nicht träger in trails. der für mich einzige nachteil ist bei steilen trails bergab: ich laufe mehr gefahr, mit dem po hinten auf dem rad zu sitzen, aber das erfordert dann schlicht eine andere, eine bessere fahrtechnik.


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Terrain in dem Flimchen ist genau das, wo ich mir auch vorstellen kann, dass ein 29er richtig Laune macht! Flowig mit offenen Bremsen bergab  Deswegen haben die Amis wohl auch ein paar Jährchen vor uns die großen Räder für sich entdeckt. Ich denke, dort findet man solche Strecken viel häufiger. 

Nur... meine Hometrails sehen leicht anders aus 
Wenn ich mal irgendwo Urlaub mache, wo lange, schnelle Flowtrails zu Hauf gibt, leih ich mir gerne mal ein 29er aus (wenn's denn sowas irgendwann mal als Leihbikes gibt). Nur hier im Odenwald sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz den Einsatzbereich, obwohl ich die Vorteile von 29ern durchaus anerkenne. Irgendwie muss halt das Rad auch zu den Trails passen


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es ruhiger läuft. Weniger Gerumpel wäre oft ein Wunsch von mir...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Das sah nicht übel aus in dem Video. Ziemlich laufruhig. Werde das aber nie testen können, in meinen Rahmen sehen schon 26" Laufräder riesig aus. Ich war ja froh, dass ich bei der Minisau hinten nicht sogar ein 24er reinpacken musste (auch wenn die Handvoll Vollpfosten aus dem vermutl. DDD-Forum, deren Horizont nicht weiter geht als von der Tapete bis zur Wand, dann vielleicht weniger zu lästern gehabt hätten)


----------



## teatimetom (22. Oktober 2010)

bin zwar keine lady , 
aber ich fahre mein neiner auf öfter mal am geisskopf / flowcountry.

dafür ist es wirklich


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

@ellen und co .  ..hergott nochmal - wa s wollt ihr denn  dauernd mit fahrtechnik und wo und wie so ein teil gut einsetzbar ist - darum geht es mir doch gar nicht . ist es so schwer zu verstehen : SIE GEFALLEN MIR NICHT ! ICH FINDE SIE POTTHÄSSLICH !!!! da können sie von alleine fahren .... grrrmpfffff .-


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

ich finde hydrogeformte alu-rahmen auch potthässlich. trotzdem hab ich so ein teil im keller stehen, weil's einfach geil fährt  
solange ich drauf sitze, muss ich es ja nicht anschauen. da konzentriere ich mich lieber auf den weg


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

nee, das ginge bei mir gar nicht. wenn mir ein bike optisch nicht auch zusagt - nicht NUR , AUCH !!!, möchte ich es weder besitzen , noch fahren .
bin da ziemlich kompromislos ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Das verstehe ich. Ich würde auch nie etwas fahren/nutzen, das mir nicht gefällt - und wenn ich es geschenkt bekäme. Bei mir sind es blaue Räder. Never ever!! Klar: Biken hat nun mal was sinnliches...


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

ja , ich muss in den keller kommen , meine schätzchen angucken und denken : schööööööön !!!


----------



## scylla (22. Oktober 2010)

mein Hydrogeformtes ist auch noch blau 

@Bergradlerin
schade, dann können wir wohl nie zusammen in den Bikepark


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

Oooch, ich bin sooo weit hinter Dir unterwegs, da macht das nix.  
Außerdem bin ich im Park so mit mir selbst beschäftigt, dass ich nix um mich rum wahrnehme. Überlebenstraining...


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2010)

....


----------



## oli_muenchen (22. Oktober 2010)

es ist wirklich krass, was hier abgeht. da hat schon die erste threaderstellerin sorgen, trek könne hier einsteigen (_zitat: @trek, du musst nicht darauf antworten._)  und nun hat sie es getan und die diskussion umgedreht und abgewürgt.

ich finde das zum :kotz:

und ja, ich fühle mich persönlich beleidigt, weil ich zu der minderheit gehöre, die nicht nur zu glauben scheint, dass 29er mtb's sind, sondern das eigene 29er mountainbike auch als solches nutzt. für alles.

mir ist es egal, ob jemandem die räder gefallen oder nicht, aber ich geh auch nicht zu einem singlespeedtreffen mit einem schild um den hals: _singlespeeder sind keine Mtb`s !..... auch , wenn es minderheiten gibt , die das zu glauben scheinen ... _


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht erinnert sich jemand noch an diesen Fred, wenn ich getz sage....gebt den Hobeln die nächste Saison, dann haben die sich erledigt.

Meine Meinung 

Lassen wir uns überraschen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2010)

a) finde ich, Ellen fühlt sich ein bisschen zu sehr persönlich angegriffen,
b) fand ich Treks hier zu lesende Beiträge nicht schlimmer als z.B. meine,
c) glaube ich, dass 29er ebenso eine Bike-Nische füllen wie Allmountains, Enduros, Freerider, Light-Freerider und andere Teile, über die lange gerätselt wurde, was sie denn nun können und sollen und was nicht,
d) hielt man MTBs von Anfang an für eine Modeerscheinung, die keinen Sinn macht. Dafür gibt es sie schon ganz schön lange...

Suum cuique.


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Oktober 2010)

Gern würde ich mal ein 29er unverbindlich Probe fahren, um mir einen sachlichen Eindruck davon zu machen. Jedoch gibt es bei uns in der Umgebung nicht mal welche zu kaufen.
Wenn ich mit den motorisierten Enduros vergleiche, da gibt es wenige mit 19 Zoll Vorderrädern, Standard ist aber 21 Zoll und der Unterschied beträgt Welten. Ist für ein 19 Zoll Vorderrad ein Hindernis geradezu unüberwindbar, rollt das 21 Zoll Vorderrad einfach darüber. Setze ich das nun in Relation zu 26 Zoll und 29 Zoll beim MtB, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß Vieles leichter ist. Das würde in der Konsequenz bedeuten, 29 Zoll vorn, 26 Zoll hinten, beim Motorrad findet man das schön (21/18 Zoll), beim MtB wohl eher ziemlich häßlich, was die Augen halt gewöhnt sind ;-))
Natürlich wird ein 26 Zoll MTB in Spitzkehren etc. wendiger sein, mein 20 Zoll Trialer ist noch wendiger aber Treppen runterzufahren ist damit gruselig, dafür ist es ja auch nicht gemacht.

Finde die 29er - vor allen Dingen mit kleinen Rahmen - auch nicht unbedingt schön, sehen halt noch sehr ungewohnt aus. 

Bin aber gespannt auf mehr Erfahrungsberichte von "Usern" hier.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (22. Oktober 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> es ist wirklich krass, was hier abgeht. da hat schon die erste threaderstellerin sorgen, trek könne hier einsteigen (_zitat: @trek, du musst nicht darauf antworten._)  und nun hat sie es getan und die diskussion umgedreht und abgewürgt.
> 
> ich finde das zum :kotz:
> 
> ...




Meine Güte, dann fahr doch Dein 29er und sei einfach glücklich, dass Du für dich das richtige *Fahrrad *gefunden hast. 
Tolerier aber auch, dass eben jede/jeder unterschiedliche Meinungen über Zweiräder im Allgemeinen hat und diese hier auch in die Runde werfen darf - natürlich ohne damit jemanden *persönlich *angreifen zu wollen!
Ich persönlich finde 29er optisch auch eher gewöhnungsbedürftig, würde mir daher auch keines zulegen. Generell ist es mir aber wurscht, mit welchem Bike jemand durch die Kante heizt...









...aber muß es denn unbedingt ein 29er sein?


----------



## Opernfreunde (22. Oktober 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> und ja, ich fühle mich persönlich beleidigt, weil ich zu der minderheit gehöre, die nicht nur zu glauben scheint, dass 29er mtb's sind, sondern das eigene 29er mountainbike auch als solches nutzt. für alles.



Zur Entspannung empfehle ich Dir einen Besuch im Fotoalbum von Trek6500 und dann einen Blick hierauf.


----------



## tantemucki (22. Oktober 2010)

ellen_muenchen schrieb:


> es ist wirklich krass, was hier abgeht. da hat schon die erste threaderstellerin sorgen, trek könne hier einsteigen (_zitat: @trek, du musst nicht darauf antworten._)  und nun hat sie es getan und die diskussion umgedreht und abgewürgt.
> 
> ich finde das zum :kotz:
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso 
Absolut daneben das ganze und für ein Mädelsforum peinlich, aber reg Dich nicht auf, denn _who the fu.. is trek..._


----------



## apoptygma (22. Oktober 2010)

tantemucki schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso
> Absolut daneben das ganze und für ein Mädelsforum peinlich, aber reg Dich nicht auf, denn _who the fu.. is trek..._



Überflüssig und keinen Millimeter besser.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2010)

Warum regt ihr euch über die Meinung anderer auf  

...und was ist mit denen und z.B mir,



Mausoline schrieb:


> ....für 155 cm Körpergröße und 70 cm Schrittlänge , da muss ich wohl beim 26" er bleiben - ....



die nicht mal ein 29er testen, geschweige fahren können, weil die mit kleinem Rahmen nicht einmal ein Händler da hat/hätte....
mal ganz abgesehen davon, ob wir wollen oder nicht?????


----------



## Veloce (23. Oktober 2010)

Ist doch ganz einfach . 29er haben ihren Einsatzbereich mit entsprechenden Grenzen wie jeder Radtyp auch .
Ich würde ja auch nicht der Hausfrau zum Einkaufen ein Fully verkaufen
wollen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

ellen : ..minderheiten sind einfach und ergreifend :" wenige menschen "... wenn du dich dadurch  angeriffen fühlst , solltest du dich viell. mal auf die couch begeben ,,, gute nacht !!


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2010)

Meine Güte, jetzt regt euch alle mal wieder ab!?
Was ist hier denn überhaupt passiert???  Ich glaube fast, ich hab irgend was verpasst. Ich meine eigentlich, nur einen ganz normalen Meinungsaustausch gelesen zu haben, wobei manche dafür und manche dagegen waren, und manche auch ein bisschen stärker dafür oder dagegen als andere. Na und?

Wir haben schließlich eine Demokratie hier, und jeder darf seine Meinung zum Ausdruck bringen. Wer sich wegen einer Sache wie einem *Fahrrad* (auch wenn's für manche... mich eingeschlossen... eine sehr wichtige Sache ist, es ist immer noch ein Ding/Sachgegenstand/Luxusgegenstand/whatever, mehr nicht!) derart angegriffen fühlt, dass er deswegen zum persönlichen Angriff übergeht, der sollte vielleicht mal seine Einstellung zum Leben überdenken . Oder an seinem Selbstwertgefühl arbeiten. Wer mit sich selbst im Reinen ist, der sollte es eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben, die Meinung anderer Leute so wichtig zu nehmen! Einfach lesen, drüber schmunzeln, und als interessante Diversität abhaken. 

... nur meine bescheidene Meinung 

Und jetzt vertragt euch mal alle wieder. Schließlich sind wir hier im "Ladies-only"


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

..ich geh´jetzt lieber fahren ....


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2010)

gute Idee, werd ich aufgreifen


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2010)

Sind wir nicht alle Minderheiten?


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

.... in irgendeinem bereich des leben ganz sicher !!!


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Oktober 2010)

Jocki schrieb:


> Erschlagt mich meintewegen virtuell, wenn ich hier mal als Vertreter des anderen Geschlechts die Stimme erhebe aber zum Thema 29er möchte ich was loswerden. Wenn ich (174cm groß/klein?) auf einem 29er sitze fühlt sich das genauso an, wie als kleiner Junge auf meinem geliebten BMX. Die Fahrstabilität und dieses Gefühl mehr im Rad zu sitzen als obendrauf ist genauso wie damals und fühlt sich genial an, schafft Sicherheit und Selbstvertrauen. Ich hab da quasi meine Kindheit wiedergefunden.



Ich trau mich auch mal als einer, der einen 29er fährt:

Generell gibt es natürlich nicht *den* 29er, sondern ebenso wie bei 26" unterschiedliche Geometrien - wendige und mehr geradeaus laufende. Von daher ist es vollkommener Unsinn, 29ern generell zu unterstellen, dass sie weniger wendig als 26er sind. Die Bike-Magazine haben diesen Fehler am Anfang auch gemacht, sind aber bei den letzten Tests wieder "zurückgerudert", nachdem sie diese Erfahrung im Test gemacht haben.

Bei meinem selbst aufgebauten 29er (Surly Karate Monkey) konnte ich vorher nicht probefahren und die Überraschung war umso grösser, als der 29er wendiger als mein altes 26" ist und auch noch besser klettert. Da ich eine Rahmengrösse von 22" habe, ist der "im Bike sitzen" Effekt nicht so sehr ausgeprägt wie bei kleineren Rahmen/Fahrerinnen - deshalb beneide ich jeden, der kleiner ist und 29er fährt um dieses dann noch intensivere Gefühl.


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle Minderheiten?



Ich nicht!

Außerdem muss ich wirklich mal ganz deutlich sagen: TREK HAT RECHT !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2010)

MetalWarrior schrieb:


> Ich nicht!



Wetten!?  
Wir finden was!


----------



## MetalWarrior (23. Oktober 2010)

Na ja ok, ich höre Metal, spiele Killerspiele, gucke nur Splatter-Porno-Filme und bin ein männliches Wesen unter 30. Also der perfekte Amok-Kandidat. Ob das heute noch als Minderheit durchgeht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Na also: Ein potenzieller Amokläufer mit Humor, der 29er fährt. Wenn das mal keine Minderheit ist!


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

ohje, mädels, da ist man mal ein paar tage nicht hier und ihr schlagt euch die köpfe wegen der 29ers ein, tssss.... 
ich bin jetzt gestern wieder meinen hirsch gefahren (hab übrigens von rotwild einen komplett neuen rahmen gekriegt ) und es war total schöööööön! ich hab letzte woche schon zu männe gesagt, dass ich es behalte und das war superdupergut. 
warum?
1. : 120mm federweg vorne und hinten sind einfach ein traum!
2. : rein von der statik her hab ich mich eigentlich sehr wohl gefühlt.
3. : ich hab die laufräder meines mannes geerbt (der ja jetzt ein hardtail von niner fährt) und die sind tubeless und da ist auch noch noch der rocket ron drauf (ich fahr normal nobby nic) und nun ging das bike ab wie schmidt's katze.
4. : ich fand das bike tatsächlich nicht so träge wie den 29er.
mein mann war ja ganz früher auch bmxler und irgendeiner hat hier geschrieben, das wär ein ähnliches feeling, vielleicht ist es das bei ihm auch, keine ahnung, aber bei meinem mann sieht das bike auch nicht komisch aus. und das carbon-hardtail ist auch vom design her nicht schlecht.
das alufully, das ich gefahren bin, ist wirklich kein eyecatcher und das war definitiv der hauptgrund, mein bike zu behalten. nach der tour gestern bin ich endgültig sicher, das richtige getan zu haben (auch wenn ich mich kurz vorm ziel noch genial überschlagen habe... ).
und noch was zum "umgangston", da schließ ich mich scylla an, hat sie schön formuliert.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

@gina : ..fährt  er nicht ....  läuft nur amok ....

@jarjar : mach mal ´n bild rein vom neuen rotwild rahmen !! greez , k.


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

äh, der rahmen ist derselbe wie vorher nur ohne lackschaden. ;-)
ich bin grad auf'm sprung, hab ein bild vom frühjahr in meinem profil.


----------



## oli_muenchen (24. Oktober 2010)




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

.... wenn man auf normalen mtbs nicht fahren kann ..... greift man zum riesenrad ... so kann man das nette kleine video   auch erklären ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Video lerne ich


Man sollte ein Fahrrad angemessener Größe wählen. Zwei Negativbeispiele findet man im Video.
Hindernisse, gern auch in Form von Lebenwesen, sind stylish zu überwinden, wobei immer das eigene Vorankommen zählt.
Man darf über Dicke lästern, sie der Lächerlichkeit preis geben.
Musik ist Geschmacksache. Fahrräder auch.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

.....


----------



## steini_71 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ja, 29er in Grösse S sehen schon irgendwie drollig aus.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich mir eines bestellt, wegen meinen nur 1,69m halt eben in Grösse S. 

Probefahren konnte ich die letzten Wochen ein Rockhopper (M), das Gary Fisher Paragon (S) und das neue Focus (S). Das Paragon z.B. in der kleinen Grösse ist ein klasse Bike, absolut wendig und macht Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

..,wenn du mit der optik leben kannst , ist dir das ja unbenommen ...


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

das video ist extrem coooool!


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

ich finds äusserst doof ...


----------



## oli_muenchen (24. Oktober 2010)

mittlerweile wissen das alle


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

....ja, wie sie von dir wissen , dass du´s toll findest !!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Geht´s hier eigentlich noch um Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (24. Oktober 2010)

Achtung die Damen!! Wer aus der Nähe von Frankfurt Main kommt darf mal ein 29er cannondale flash in Grösse M fahren! Danach könnt ihr hier dann sachlich weiterdiskutieren!


----------



## alet08 (24. Oktober 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Achtung die Damen!! Wer aus der Nähe von Frankfurt Main kommt darf mal ein 29er cannondale flash in Grösse M fahren! Danach könnt ihr hier dann sachlich weiterdiskutieren!




Henry Rollins


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

... es geht nicht um sachlichkeit - mir zum . nicht - sondern um die vielgepriesene optik - zum 1099 en mal ... und ja , viell. gehts hier mitlerweile auch ein ganz klein bisschen um was anderes ....  ich geb´s auf für heute ..... schönen abend  !!


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

um die größe hab ich mir gar keine gedanken gemacht, ich fahre immer L-rahmen.
aber ich finde auch, bei einem bike muss alles passen, stimmig sein, ob farblich oder technisch, ich bin schließlich ne frau.  und auch wenn die vorteile des 29ers, v.a. die für technisch talentfreie personen, überwiegen, solange da designmäßig nicht mehr kommt, werde ich nicht umsteigen. 
und wenn jetzt noch weiter mein als konstruktive diskussion gedachter fred zum austausch weiblicher zickigkeiten benutzt wird, werd ich aber echt böse....


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

.... ellen versucht schon ewig  , mir dinge zu unterstellen - "persönliche angriffe auf sie etc.- die nicht stimmen , deshalb kann ich nicht ruhig sein dazu . sie hat mir VERBOTEN , was im 29er forum zu schreiben - löscht alles und sperrt mich - da ist es normal , dass der kamm schwillt . soll sie doch ihre weisheiten auch nur im 29er loswerden , da wollen die leute es lesen und huldigen ihrer ! so - nu aber schluss für heut --- vielleicht....


----------



## x-rossi (24. Oktober 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Achtung die Damen!! Wer aus der Nähe von Frankfurt Main kommt darf mal ein 29er cannondale flash in Grösse M fahren! Danach könnt ihr hier dann sachlich weiterdiskutieren!


wann könnt ich denn mal vorbei kommen?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und was ist aus deinen titanträumen geworden?


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

mensch trek, lass dich doch von so jemand nicht aus der ruhe bringen, das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Hier wird nix gelöscht und niemand gesperrt, wenn Meinungen so vertreten werden, dass sie niemanden persönlich angreifen oder beleidigen. Ein wenig kontrovers darf´s gern werden, aber niemals unter der Gürtellinie. Und wenn Ellen in ihrem Pro-29er Forum eben keine Gegner möchte, dann respektieren wir das doch einfach und halten uns fern. Okay?


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

ich finde, das klingt gut!


----------



## JarJarBings (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=86

das hier ist übrigens das bike, das ich gefahren bin, mein mann hat es in weiß im laden, das gibt es jetzt gar nicht mehr. 
von der geometrie her find ich es im vergleich zu anderen 29ern gar nicht sooo schlecht, aber das weiß ist echt öde. 

http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?layout=bikes&taxid=271

das hat mein mann, in schwarz-weiß, das sieht echt gut aus, das carbon kommt richtig klasse. kann ja morgen mal sein bike knipsen.
ich tendiere so richtung specialized, aber wie zu anfang gesagt, dieses wow-gefühl beim anblick der 29er hat sich definitiv noch nicht eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (24. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Na also: Ein potenzieller Amokläufer mit Humor, der 29er fährt. Wenn das mal keine Minderheit ist!



Nee nee, ich fahr doch nicht son Hochrad  Bitte keine Beleidigungen, ja!  Ich brauch keine größeren Räder, um über Hindernisse aller Art adäquat rüber zu rauschen. Ich hab Fahrtechnik und gescheite Federelemente. Oooops, hab ich jetzt was falsches gesagt...?^^Aber das Kompliment mit dem Humor nehm ich gerne entgegen, danke! 


@ trek: Bleib ruhig meine Liebe, bleib ruhig. Du weist doch, bald ist wieder unser Kombinats-Treffen im Club26. Da bring ich vielleicht sogar mal mein geschrottetes 24" Hinterrad mit und du darfst es die ganze Zeit neben dir stehen haben. Eventuell kommt auch ein Kumpel mit seinem BMX mit! 


So, verzeiht bitte, die Damen. Ich wollte eure Eintracht und Harmonie nicht stören, aber ich musste meiner Kombinats-Freundin doch mal ein wenig zur Seite stehen. Im Kampf gegen das Böse... *duck_und_weg*



Nen schönen Gruß,
MW


----------



## oli_muenchen (24. Oktober 2010)

@ trek: sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. ich lösche nicht alles. und ich habe dich auch nicht gesperrt. du hast nur deinen absurden glaubenskrieg gegen 29er auch im 29er forum  gemacht. und da habe ich dich eines tages gebeten, zu gehen. ich moderiere das 29er forum. es ging nicht mehr um geometrien, reifenwahl, federgabeln, gewichte, es ging einfach nur noch pauschal gegen 29er.

noch mal einen versuch, zum thema zurück zu kommen:

für frauen bis 1.70 würde ich auch sagen, dass 29er fullies nichts sind. das problem, die federung unterzubringen ist schon bei den größeren bikes vorhanden. aber ab 1.70: unbedingt mal testen - wenn es geht. 29er mountain(!)bikes werden ihre nische finden und aus dem racebereich werden sie nicht mehr wegzdenken sein. nach der transalp challenge, dem grand raid cristalp oder jetzt gerade die singlespeed wm braucht man auch nicht mehr darüber zu diskutieren.

ich sage es nur immer wieder allen: probiert es einfach mal aus. und die optik ist was anderes. mir gefallen auch keine 200mm dh bikes, aber sie gehören zu unserem sport einfach dazu. ich fahre schon viel zu lange bike, als dass ich mich noch gegen eine sache sperre.


und @ bergradlerin: ich will mir nicht kritik aus dem 29er forum raushalten, wenn aber jemand immer nur wegen der optik gegen 29er schießt, dann habe nicht nur ich ein problem damit.

es ist doch egal ob 24/26/29 oder was auch immer...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/14558507"]29er Tallboy and 24er Norco on Tour on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja mei, wie gsagt: Jedem das seine. Und mir bittschön endlich mein Giant Trance X!!!!!  

Bei Gelegenheit probiere ich mal ein 29er aus. Frau will nun doch endlich nicht mehr nur über Optik mitreden können...


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

ja , ich halte mich dort  fern(lese nur ab und an mal belustigt mit) . war mir damals viel zu kindisch , das getue . aber hier lasse ich mir von ihr nicht den mund verbieten ... bin im grunde eigentlich so ein friedliebender mensch ...aber sachen gibts , da .....   

@ellen : .... und weil du in "deinem " forum keine kritik gegen die fahrräder mit 28er felgen und breiten reifen erträgst , lasse ich mich ja auch  dort nicht mehr -aktiv zum. blicken . das hast du gewollt - und ich respektiere es . alles andere ist mir überlassen .ach ja - und natürlich hast du mich gesperrt !!!
ich habe auch schonmal erwähnt , wenn man übergrösse hat , ist es verständlich , dass man trekkingrad oder 29er fährt , das passt dann einfach besser - und da hat man eine "niesche" gefunden". aber der normal grosse mensch ist doch mit einem mtb sehr gut bedient - in allen sparten !!!! 
video : ... selbst die kühe nehmen reissaus ....


----------



## x-rossi (24. Oktober 2010)

schade dass du dir nicht bewusst bist, wann gut ist. auch wenns langsam albern wird. so richtig im reinen mit dir bist du nicht, oder? versuch mal, los zu lassen. am anfang ist es ungewohnt, wird mit der zeit immer selbstverständlicher.

sorry. jetzt habe ich schon wieder die 29er threads verwechselt. ich wollt hier nicht mehr schreiben. kommt nicht mehr vor.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. Oktober 2010)

oha , ich bin absolut im reinen mit mir - mir könnt´s gar net besser geh´n !!!weiss auch nicht , was das im geringsten mit dieser sache zu  tun hat . vorhin hast du´s doch noch kapiert - von wegen - ein mtb ist ein mtb und ein 29er ein 29er - so schwer kanns doch gar net sein .. ich weiss wohl , wann es gut ist - wenn aber andere grunsätzlich denken , mir erklären zu müssen , dass meine meinung falsch ist , kann ich es ja so nicht steh´n lassen . guats nächt´le , k.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wann könnt ich denn mal vorbei kommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Netter Versuch Rossi!

Also ich würde es ja gerne mal probieren, aber für nen M-Rahmen brauch` ich ne Leiter.


----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> oha , ich bin absolut im reinen mit mir - mir könnt´s gar net besser geh´n !!!weiss auch nicht , was das im geringsten mit dieser sache zu  tun hat . vorhin hast du´s doch noch kapiert - von wegen - ein mtb ist ein mtb und ein 29er ein 29er - so schwer kanns doch gar net sein .. ich weiss wohl , wann es gut ist - wenn aber andere grunsätzlich denken , mir erklären zu müssen , dass meine meinung falsch ist , kann ich es ja so nicht steh´n lassen . guats nächt´le , k.



Deine Meinung, wie auch die der 29er Befürworter, ist weder falsch noch richtig. Es sind einfach nur Meinungen über ein *Fortbewegungsmittel*, das sich jede/jeder nach Können, Vorlieben oder auch nach optischen Kriterien auswählt. So what?!
Vielfalt bereichert doch auch irgendwie.  Oder wäre es Dir lieber, wenn alle mit dem gleichen Bike rumradeln würden?
Ich kenne noch Zeiten, da konnte sich biketechnisch niemand vom Anderen abgrenzen. Mifa, Diamant - fast alles "Singlespeeder" mit Rücktritt und in maximal zwei Farbvarianten zu erhalten, wenn überhaupt.
Belass es einfach dabei und bedenke, dass Alles seine Zeit hat, Manches bleibt, Anderes wird früher oder später wieder von der Bildoberfläche verschwinden..., aber sicher nicht, weil Du so vehement dagegen agitierst. 

.


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Jawoll!  

Ich habe in meinen vielen Jahren (Jahrzehnten!) schon so viel in Sachen MTB kommen und gehen sehen und mich über so vieles gewundert... Da wird man abgeklärt und tolerant. Lasst einfach alle Eure Giftpfeile im Köcher und geht, jede(r) nach seiner Fasson Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Opernfreunde (25. Oktober 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> .....
> Ich habe in meinen vielen Jahren (Jahrzehnten!) schon so viel in Sachen MTB kommen und gehen sehen und mich über so vieles gewundert... Da wird man abgeklärt und tolerant. ...



Bergradlerin - die Inge Meysel des MTB-Sports.


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Mindestens. Aber noch recht rüstig. Finden zumindest meine Pfleger.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

@luci : ...ich hab doch gar nix dagegen , wenn jemand mit dem klapprad im wald rumfährt - oder mich mit dem renner überholt .. jedem das seine . dass ihr nicht versteht , woran ich mich immer wieder störe .... dass man diese 29 er teile als mtb bezeichnet . was sie eben nicht sind - und wenn wir noch monate drüber schreiben und diskutieren .-


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich darf demnächst eins fahren (wenn ich bis auf den Sattel und dann noch an den Lenker komme). Ist Größe M. Man(n) hat mir aber glaubhaft versichert, dass es funktionieren soll.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

....dass es funktioniert , - also wenn man tritt , vorwärtsfährt , will ich gern glauben ... sonst wär´s ja auch kein FAHRRAD - ne  !!!???


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube auch, dass 29er funktionieren. Aber ein kleiner Rahmen (ich fahre zwischen 15,5 und 17", je nach Einsatzgebiet) zwischen 28"-Rädern sieht für mich ebenso sonderbar aus, wie es ein riesiger Rahmen zwischen 26"-Rädern tut. Es ist schlicht eine Geschmacksfrage. Und über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich nicht streiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @luci : ...ich hab doch gar nix dagegen , wenn jemand mit dem klapprad im wald rumfährt - oder mich mit dem renner überholt .. jedem das seine . dass ihr nicht versteht , woran ich mich immer wieder störe .... dass man diese 29 er teile als mtb bezeichnet . was sie eben nicht sind - und wenn wir noch monate drüber schreiben und diskutieren .-



Wie Recht Du hast! Das sind keine MTBs. Die Erfinder FISHER (ja, der SPINNER MIT DEN 29ern), KELLY und RITCHEY hatten damals eine genaue VISION eines MTBS - der Firmenname MOUNTAIONBIKES wurde dummerweise einst nicht geschützt, aber per DEFINITION ist ein MTB:

Handgemachter Stahlrahmen, Schaltungsteile aus halbwegs funktionsfähigen Rennrad-/Straßen-/Tourenteilen zusammengemixt, Crossrad-Cantileverbremsen, Magura Motorrad-Bremshebel, ca. 15 kg.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß hier niemand ein MTB fährt, oder?

olli (Warum ich hier poste? I'm a lumberjack and I'm o.k. ... I wear high heels suspendies and a bra,  I wish Id been a girlie, just like my dear papa)


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Handgemachter Stahlrahmen, Schaltungsteile aus halbwegs funktionsfähigen Rennrad-/Straßen-/Tourenteilen zusammengemixt, Crossrad-Cantileverbremsen, Magura Motorrad-Bremshebel, ca. 15 kg.
> 
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß hier niemand ein MTB fährt, oder



Ich kenne die Teile noch! Mensch, ist das lang her!    Ein Bike für alles, das war´s. Wir fuhren einfach Mountainbike, ohne über irgendwas nachzudenken. Schon gar nicht über Material und Gesundheit... Definitionen? Trennung der Disziplinen? Die kamen viel später. Leider.  

Übrigens habe ich den ersten Alurahmen von GF noch hier. Alu poliert...    Als Singlespeeder umgebaut, wird er ewig leben. Mit ihm bin ich die ersten Rennen gefahren. Wie gesagt: Lang her. Federweg? Äh... Irgendwann kam eine Pace-Gabel rein (ist noch drin). Was hatte die? Offiziell 60mm. Gefühlt 0.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich will`s ja nur mal fahren. In meine 15" und 16" Rahmen passen keine 28" Laufräder rein. Ist nicht genug Platz, es sei denn, ich lass` anschließend die Reifen weg.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

@olli : ...was man damals  als" bergfahrrad "benutzt hat(z.b. nen cruiser von schwinn - ich lach mich tot ..) , war einfach der mangel  an dem,  was man heute hat  . damals wars ein  dünner stahlrahmen , grosse felgen , dicke reifen - starr - also sicher nicht das , womit man gerne schwieriges gelände erkundet. aber man hatte halt nix anderes . sie kamen ja sehr schnell dahinter ,was das mtb ausmacht ...  guck einfach mal bei google oder wiki , was da über die def. des mtb geschrieben steht ... nämlich : reifengrösse : 26 zoll .-was andere - vor jahrzehnten - als  mtb bezeichnet haben , weil sie eben irgendein rad genommen haben und da dicke pellen draufmontiert haben , is mir wurscht .darum gehts  net .-


----------



## oli_muenchen (25. Oktober 2010)

der bdr ist schon weiter und streicht den zwang mit der laufradgröße in der sportordnung mtb  und  in wikipedia.org werden wertfrei die verschiedenen raddurchmeser erklärt. da gibt es nicht nur 26".


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

puh, leute, eigentlich wollte ich eure erfahrungen oder nicht-erfahrungen zu dem thema hören und keine grundsatzdiskussion auslösen...


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

...das war aber zu erwarten ...

..was die bdr jetzt "anerkennt" (man musste den satz extra durchstreichen, weil 2-6 grosse fahrräder auch teilnehmen wollen ) - sind dennoch 28er felgen mit dicken reifen  und man "darf" mit ihnen mitlerweile auch an wettkämpfen teilnehmen(bringt ja geld , deshalb lässt man sie halt auch auf die strecke ..) ... (jetzt kommt gleich : ...und sie sind schneller ...oder sowas in der art .. popcorn steht bereit !!!)


----------



## olli (25. Oktober 2010)

MOUNTAINBIKES war einfach ein FIRMENNAME der drei genannten Herren und daher muß ein Mountainbike genau so aussehen wie von den drei Herren beschrieben und gebaut!

Ach nein? Mountainbike ist eher ein Gattungsbegriff geworden und die Gattung hat sich weiterentwickelt, denkst Du? Über die Jahre? Einfach so? Aber jetzt ist Schluß mit Weiterentwicklung? Federung, 27 Gänge, Disks, alles o.k., aber andere Laufräder nicht?

Also der Herr Fisher (nein, nicht der Nuttenpreller) schrieb dazu, daß er damals - als er das MTB erfand - nicht im Sinn hatte die Reifengröße zu definieren und sich MTBs auch nicht über selbige definieren. Aber unterm Strich ist es ganz egal, wie Du das Rad nennst: MTB, Trekking, 29, etc...
Es ist auch egal, ob es Dir gefällt. Es wird seinen Weg machen und wenn Du in Zukunft ein Hardtail fahren willst, das 26er Räder hat und nicht rosa und/oder von der Marke PUKI ist, dann decke Dich beizeiten mit Rahmen ein, bevor es zu spät ist.

Ich habe beschlossen, daß ich wohl doch nicht Holzfäller werde und ziehe wieder Leine.

@ ELLEN: 29er *Singlespeed* Bikes SIND MTBs! Willst Du darüber streiten?


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

...wer sollte streiten wollen   wir wissen es ja !!!.... 26 ist mtb - 29 , bmx , trekking rad , city rad , hollandrad, cruiser , puky rad ... und  viele  mehr eben nicht .  mtb teile wie gabeln , bremsen etc . können sich ruhig entwicklen - wobei viele neuerrungen der letzte mist sind , die keiner braucht ..)- das tut nix zur sache - aber ein mtb ist und bleibt in 26 ein mtb . ------------------------------


----------



## Jocki (25. Oktober 2010)

Pff, MTB fahren ist immer noch das, was der Fahrer mit dem Rad anstellt. Impliziert meiner Meinung nach auch entsprechendes Gelände, sprich Höhenmeter bergauf und Bergab sowie ein gewisser fahrtechnischer Anspruch. Ob das Rad jetzt 26" 29", Federung, Starr, oder nen Dropbar hat ist doch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

klar , ich fahr mit dem rad meiner oma den berg hoch und hab nen mtb ..... ich lach mich weg ...


----------



## Jocki (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie bezeichnest Du dann die Tätigkeit älterer Herren, die mit nem 26" Fully über nen Radweg zum nächsten Biergarten rollen - mountainbiken?


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

nein , sie FAHREN mit einem mountainbike zum biergarten ... was  ist  so schwer daran zu versteh´n ...


----------



## Opernfreunde (25. Oktober 2010)

Und ist das kein Mountainbike?


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

Definiert sich ein MTB nun über die Reifengröße? Ist mir neu... aber auch egal, ich fahre das, was ich gut fahren kann und was für mich bezahlbar ist, wenn dass dann irgendwann vielleicht mal 29er Reifen hat, ist mir egal ob andere das noch als MTB definieren oder nicht. Hauptsache ich komme klar damit und habe fun bei der Sache!


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...das war aber zu erwarten ...



naja, ohne dir auf die füße zu treten, aber eigentlich fing das erst an, als du dich eingeklinkt hast, trek. wenn das nicht dein thema ist, weil 29er dir ein dorn im auge sind, warum hast du den fred überhaupt gelesen? 
anfangs war das ja noch irgendwie witzig, aber dann wurds irgendwann seltsam, was ursächlich noch nicht mal an dir lag, seufz.
schade, schade....


----------



## Jocki (25. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nein , sie FAHREN mit einem mountainbike zum biergarten ... was  ist  so schwer daran zu versteh´n ...



Gar nix, das Rad ist ein Mountainbike aber die Tätigkeit ist nicht Mountainbiken. 

Die Begrifflichkeit Mountainbike impliziert, dass ein Berg ein wesentlicher Faktor ist um das Mountainbike seinem sinngemäßen Einsatz zuzuführen. Bei näherer Betrachtung erschließt sich auch Außenstehenden, dass ein Fahrrad, dass bestens geeignet ist einen Berg zu befahren, ohne Berg in diesem Sinne ziemlich nutzlos ist und somit die Bezeichnung MTB ad absurdum führt.

Andererseits kann man mit einem weniger geeigneten Rad, bei Vorhandensein eines Berges durchaus der Tätigkeit des Mountainbikens nachgehen wenngleich auch mit geringen Einschränkungen- dennoch erscheint die Begrifflichkeit Mountainbiken angebracht da sie die Tätigkeit kurz und prägnant beschreibt.

Da sich 29er  ebenso wie 26er trefflich dazu eignen der Tätigkeit des Mountainbikens nachzugehen, erscheint es mir nicht vermessen, dieselbigen im gleichen Atemzug als Mountainbikes zu bezeichnen.

Eventuell, wäre es eine Überlegung wert, sowohl Rad als auch Fahrer/in erst dann als MTB und Mountainbikerin zu titulieren wenn selbige den Nachweis erbracht haben, zusammen, ohne Hilfe anderweitigen technischen Geräts oder anderer Lebewesen, einen Berg (Die Definition Berg im Sinne der Mountainbiker ist glaube ich noch nicht endgültig geklärt), sowohl bergauf als auch bergab befahren haben...


----------



## ZeFlo (25. Oktober 2010)

so, nun ist's aber wieder gut. ...

zur erinnerung:



JarJarBings schrieb:


> erst mal hallo nochmal,
> ich war ne weile offline bedingt durch krankheit und umzugsstress, aber nun bin ich endlich wieder unter den lebenden.
> und hab auch prompt vorige woche wieder auf'm bike gesessen.
> 
> ...



befindlichkeiten, aversionen, freundlichkeiten wurden zur genüge ausgetauscht.

es wäre schon wenn es wieder um die initiale fragestellung ging ...


ciao
flo


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

man könnte mir auch unterstellen, dass ich schließlich nach "empfindungen" gefragt habe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (25. Oktober 2010)

wo du recht hast


----------



## ActionBarbie (25. Oktober 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> man könnte mir auch unterstellen, dass ich schließlich nach "empfindungen" gefragt habe....



Und die können nicht falsch sein, wenn jemand sagt er fühle sich mit einem 29er wohl im Gelände und am Berg und kommt damit gut zurecht!


----------



## JarJarBings (25. Oktober 2010)

sowas hatte ich ja auch eigentlich damit gemeint.


----------



## Matze. (25. Oktober 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> man könnte mir auch unterstellen, dass ich schließlich nach "empfindungen" gefragt habe....





Das ist auch sinnvoll, denn gerade Sachen wie z.B. "weiche Laufräder" sind ja meist kein Nachteil weil man es einfach nicht merkt.
Insgesamt wird mir da zu viel theoretisiert, so könnte man auch immer anführen eine Scheibenbremse ist schlechter für die Gabel als eine V-Brake, weil die Kräfte einseitig einwirken, aber auf Dauer setzt sich das Bessere eben meist durch.
Ob die 29er im großen Stil den Markt zukünftig abräumen bleibt abzuwarten, aber wenn man Rahmen aus den 80ern mit der heutigen Generation vergleicht, so muß man doch sagen, das Auge gewöhnt sich daran und dann findet man das was früher war oft schrecklich.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

@jarjar : sorry ...wollte dich nicht "unglücklich machen ...

flo :...auf dich hab ich gewartet - lösch´doch einfach wieder meine beiträge - hatten wir ja schon zur genüge . oder veranlasse andere dazu - das ist einfacher , als kritik zu lesen ....

@jocki : .. es sit einfach quatsch , - man kann nicht jedes rad als mtb bezeichnen , mit dem man einen berg hoch oder runter kommt
... und das kinderbike ist ein kinder mtb mit 24 zoll laufrädern - aber auch kein richtiges mtb .


----------



## Mitglied (25. Oktober 2010)

Wieso bekommt die Trulla eigentlich keine Punkte oder Sperre? Geht doch hier sonst so fix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

Bitte lasst es gut sein! Es führt zu nichts und schafft nur Konflikte.


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Oktober 2010)

..dass du deinen senf dazu geben musst , war ja klar .
hab ich die ganze zeit schon drauf gewartet .wo sind wir eigentlich , dass man für seine meinungen punkte oder ä. bekommt ??? überlest meine beiträge doch - oder setzt mich auf die ign. liste - aber ansch. seid ihr ja ganz scharf drauf , zu lesen , was als nächstes  kommt . 
dabei geht es alleine um die feststellung , dass ein 29er ein 29 er ist und ein 26er ein mtb . mehr aussage gibt es überhaupt nicht . von wegen trulla - du wicht .-


----------



## Bergradlerin (25. Oktober 2010)

*Sorry... Ende.*


----------

